# Changing App Drawer Icons



## raphytaffy (Jul 31, 2011)

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi all, I am trying to change my app drawer icons based on a thread I found. What I am trying to do is pull the apk files from my /system/app folder to my \icons folder on my C drive.

In the command prompt, I switched to my Android SDK folder where I have created another folder called icons. I am using this adb command to attempt to pull the apk files from /system/app to my icons folder:


```
<br />
adb pull /system/app \icons<br />
```
Even though it says that all of the files were pulled successfully, there doesn't seem to be anything in my icons folder. I am running the command prompt with administrative rights, so it should be able to copy them over. Perhaps there is an error in the syntax? Was wondering if anyone could shed some light on this issue.

Mods, sorry if I am posting this in the wrong section. I could not find a way to create a post for a simple question without filling in the required mod type, difficulty, etc. Feel free to move this post if necessary.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

raphytaffy said:


> Mod Type:: IconsDifficulty:: ModerateMod Status:: StableApply In:: ADBRequires Root:: YesSource:: Hi all, I am trying to change my app drawer icons based on a thread I found. What I am trying to do is pull the apk files from my /system/app folder to my icons folder on my C drive.
> 
> In the command prompt, I switched to my Android SDK folder where I have created another folder called icons. I am using this adb command to attempt to pull the apk files from /system/app to my icons folder:
> 
> ...


Why do you have a (forward slash ) icon and not a /icon folder?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

